# Duck Hunting Ft. Gordon or McDuffie this year



## WoodDuckMan (Oct 6, 2009)

All,

I'm looking for partners to hunt woodies at Ft. Gordon or whatever the heck is moving out at McDuffie PFA this year. For Gordon, you've got to have access and permits (if you're military, you're good) but McDuffie is wide open. Problem there is that it's almost _too_ wide open. I went with a great guy once last year, towards the end of season, he showed me a new spot. I've got a couple of my own, too, but I only shoot from the shore. (Ridiculous yellow raft for retrieving.)


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 7, 2009)

McDuffie Fish Hatchery has some deep water.  You need someone with a dog!


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 7, 2009)

You are hard core. Take a fishing pole with a plug on it.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 7, 2009)

WoodDuckMan said:


> All,
> 
> I'm looking for partners to hunt woodies at Ft. Gordon or whatever the heck is moving out at McDuffie PFA this year. For Gordon, you've got to have access and permits (if you're military, you're good) but McDuffie is wide open. Problem there is that it's almost _too_ wide open. I went with a great guy once last year, towards the end of season, he showed me a new spot. I've got a couple of my own, too, but I only shoot from the shore. (Ridiculous yellow raft for retrieving.)



Dang, where can I get one of those rafts?


----------



## wingding (Oct 7, 2009)

watch out for those beaver sticks


----------



## hevishot (Oct 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## 2bbshot (Oct 7, 2009)

You need a pirogue. I have a gator trax pirogue and its perfect for hunting places like that. Sometime its nice not to have to deal with launching the xpress, just slip in the pirogue and go to it.


----------



## WoodDuckMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, now, I should tell y'all that I've got three kids and I'm on a government salary, so all my boat money is squandered on diapers and formula.

The swamp at Fort Gordon isn't shallow, either, but this sure beats swimming. For anyone who's interested, you can also hunt with me for a weekend as a guest. Usually, the Thursday or Friday before the hunt, you come to Fort Gordon with me and we get you a guest permit for 1 - 3 days. You need a valid hunter safety card and your regular hunting license. You also need some form of photo ID. You can bring your gun/ammo on base in the truck, but the gun must be in a case (not a sock) and separated from the ammo. 

If you're military/reserve/retired/DoD civilian, then you can just go out there and get your permits. There are several (I think 8) ponds/small lakes for duck hunting during season and it's open every day but Christmas. I'll be hunting every day from season start until the weekend after Thanksgiving, unless we have a family emergency or something weird happens at work.

McDuffie PFA is spotty for ducks. I went out there last year--twice--and the only ducks I saw weren't flying. I had a chance at some geese, but nothing serious. Almost too much area to try and cover and there's really nowhere to hide. Also, they're only Sat/Wed during season and the gates open so late that you barely have time to set up.


----------

